# Orca for more relaxed position?



## miserbank0312 (Mar 1, 2007)

I am a 45 yr old male who had a 5 level cervical laminectomy which yielded 2 titanium rods in my neck and I have limited range of motion making riding stretched out a little difficult if I want to see the road ahead of me. Is any of the orbea bikes more relaxed (upright)? The Specialized Roubaix seems boring to one who loves a more traditional geometry but needs to sit more upright. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

The relaxed position is a function of the headtube length, amount of spacers utilized and the degrees of ris of the stem. The Roubaix has a very tall headtube in relation to frame size. The Orca uses a fairly tall headtube. I will be listing my like new Orca on the classifieds tomorrow. Take a look at the pics of the ad when posted as a relaxed position was obtained with a 17 deg stem rise and a little spacer stack. Very comfortable.


----------

